# govan shipbuilders



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi does any one know what has happened to govan shipbuilders do they still makes vessels or have they shut down.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Govan Shipbuilders the former Fairfield Shipbuilding and Engineering Company became Kvaerner Govan Ltd in 1988 and is now BAE Systems Govan
The yard and sister yard BAE Systems Scotstoun the former Yarrow are still in business and thriving at present as builders of the Royal Navy's Type 45 destroyers.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

jim is mc gregores still going in govan?.john


----------



## The Loftsman (Dec 19, 2009)

They have now launched the last of the Type 45's and are now working on block parts for the 2 new Carriers for the R.N.


----------

